# UKs First Purple Golf R32??



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

This is my mums golf r32 which was originally silver but having being a huge fan of the colour purple she really wanted a purple one........ As you may know r32s were only made in a limited array of colours so there was two options get it resprayed or get a blue one and tell her to like :thumb:

A third option was chosen to get it wrapped and these are the results

I understand it may not be to everyones taste and this is the reason it was wrapped as when it comes time to sell simply peel off and its silver again.


































































Bit Different


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That is truly hideous, but beautifully done, bet she loves it :thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I quite like it tbh...


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

I thought I wouldn't like it.....but I do!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I don't think it looks to bad actually. Not really my colour, but a pretty individual car nonetheless.

Always amazed how good wrapping looks when done properly.

Bet your Mum is well happy ! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

_Kenny_ said:


> I thought I wouldn't like it.....but I do!


Ditto! :thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

lush mate,same colour as our bridesmaids dresses at our wedding 2wks ago,










:driver:

:wave:



:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like he should be driving it...


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

its... diffrent lol, what about the slight cloudyness of the finish, can this be brought up with a finishing pad? or am i just too picky lol


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

TBH I really like it, great job.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very impressed with the out come mate and if its not to expensive i think its a very good idea. Wrapping is catching on and by the pics it looks very smart. May i trouble you for the price please mate?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments - more positive than I thought they would be

The finish is really good most people would never know its a wrap unless really close when the finish isn't as crisp as paint,Its not cloudy in person I just think its the overcast Cumbrian weather making it seem so.

It is very soft though so takes a bit longer to wash than normal to be carefull not to inflict swirling 

Chilly I will PM you how much and where as it was done in south of london,


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure on the colour....looks the same as Vauxhall Rainbow Blue:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

i think it looks really good in that colour, personally would have gone for a full respray, but if wrapping is a resonable price then certainly an easier way to colour your car.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually like it :doublesho, different, but not too different to be hideous or stupid looking, nice job.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! I quite like this wrapping malarky. With this, Rick's Jag, and the GT-R that Robbie @ VM did. I've been impressed with everyone I've seen.

Protects the actual paint, and as has been said, why not go individual with it, it can be taken off!

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Why do I suddenly feel like having some Dairy Milk!!

Also...Bridesmaid number 1 come in your time is up ;-)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I love it <3


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

How much was the wrap if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

**Boke** 

Good job though.


----------



## PaintPod (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you have to notify the DVLA of the colour change...? And if so, i assume the insurance provider as well...?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

PaintPod said:


> Do you have to notify the DVLA of the colour change...? And if so, i assume the insurance provider as well...?


DVLA - No as its temporary

Insurance- Yes and there was no change in price on some quotes some others more expensive


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What does it feel like? Sorry but I've never seen a or touched a wrapped car close up. Just wondered


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm currently detailing a purple golf r32 so not the first i'm afraid


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like not sure if i could live with it tho


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like the finish. Nice strong colour too.

But......
Is it just me or do you need to paint the calipers now though?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I like that a lot...:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's so bad it's good!

Makes me want to change my Clitoris White A3 to something a bet less common. The wife drives it a lot more than I do so maybe some kind of girly pink colour would be good as a temporary change.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm looking for a decent wrap company to do my r32 that ive just bought. if you dont want to post up how much it cost would you mind sending me a PM and the details of the company

thanks
rob


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting! Looks like it's been done very well! And of course that'll protect the silver paintwork underneath!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I quite like it although I'd get the alloys sprayed anthracite.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it  Looks very different


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

nogrille said:


> https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/276415_127877070565231_7735477_n.jpg


State of stance? sorry I dont understand?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Think it should of been a darker metallic shade of purple, midnight purple would of looked awesome.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

I love it, top class job by the wrappers


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it looks great! If I had to criticise, with it not being an R32 colour it could be seen as an R32 replica. That wouldn't bother me though.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

paint the calipers white or purple :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Certainly different! I think a deep metallic purple would have worked a little better.


----------



## Giz (Apr 25, 2010)

The japanese are on it too!
Looks great, love r32s!


----------

